# Tyres



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello and a late Happy Easter , does any one know of a supplier of Michelin 235/ 80 R22.5 XRV tyres for our National RV ? Need to buy 2 as I don"t want to spend 4 hours on the side of the autoroute as last year!! Regards Pablo


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Pablo

Sinton Tyres 01908 665591 ,they should be able to advise you


Chris


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sinton had 1 Cooper in stock a couple of weeks ago. ATS Euromaster don't stock that size but were able to supply Dunlops within 2 days. Tructyres in Winchester have Bridgestones in stock. Tanvic Tyres in Newark had a budget brand in stock until I bought it!
Prices varied
Dunlops £315
Bridgestones £280
Coopers £250
Budget £185

Hope that helps

Regards
Doug


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Falkenn and DamonDunc, spoke with Sinton , job done.  Cheers Pablo.


----------

